# pacman frog diet advice



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

hi everyone.
Iv had a pacman frog for a few weeks now and have been feeding him/her crickets and the odd pinkie. Was just wondering if they would eat meat i.e chicken, ham etc. Thanks.
Lee


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

i have heard of them eating beef heart and prawns .... not sure id feed mine on them thought, not too natural lol but im sure in small amounts it wouldnt hurt :S : victory:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks, i just tried him with some chicken and he had it lol


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

dragon's den said:


> hi everyone.
> Iv had a pacman frog for a few weeks now and have been feeding him/her crickets and the odd pinkie. Was just wondering if they would eat meat i.e chicken, ham etc. Thanks.
> Lee


 hi there, i would not feed it ham because of the salt content and probaly no nutriants as its cooked, i no there are people who feed the odd prawn keep the diet varied not to much meat and no cooked foods hope that helps,

cheers spencer..............


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I personally wouldn't feed them anything like Ham or Chicken. They're really best kept on an insectivorous diet but the odd rodent or fishy bit is ok to add some variety and also a good way to fatten them up before and after aestivation.
Some people advise using bits of heart, kidney, liver etc. in small doses to add an occasional bit of variety but only occassionally.
Personally I find when fed meaty things including Rodents these frogs become fairly sluggish.
They are known to take occasional rodents in the wild especially as more of their native land is turned over to farming but the majority of the diet consists of insects and other frogs.
Obviously it's not a great idea to use frogs as feeders in captivity due to the spread of diseases etc.
I use occasional bits of fishy stuff to add some variety to the diet; fish, prawns / shrimp, mussles, squid etc. just watch for the thiaminase issue when using fish. I personally feel that fishy stuff like this is closer to frog meat than anything else you'll find to feed them and in my experiance they digest it quicker than rodents and don't get as sluggish.
But saying all this your best option is to stick to insects there is a wide variety available that you can use with 3-4 species of cricket, 2 species of locusts, several species of earthworms, plus morios, pachnoda grubs etc. all available commercially it's easy enough to provide a varied diet without having to resort to feeding possibly less than healthy substitutes.


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

pollywog said:


> I personally wouldn't feed them anything like Ham or Chicken. They're really best kept on an insectivorous diet but the odd rodent or fishy bit is ok to add some variety and also a good way to fatten them up before and after aestivation.
> Some people advise using bits of heart, kidney, liver etc. in small doses to add an occasional bit of variety but only occassionally.
> Personally I find when fed meaty things including Rodents these frogs become fairly sluggish.
> They are known to take occasional rodents in the wild especially as more of their native land is turned over to farming but the majority of the diet consists of insects and other frogs.
> ...


Hi, all good advice.Out of interest, do you know if the Japanese diet formula is any good or not?I saw a link to it on here (can't find it now) You mix a powder with water and roll it into a ball and feed it to the frog.Can you get it in the U.K.?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've not used the Japanese diet myself, google translation is a bit off on the contents of it but the actual nutritional analysis sounds ok.
I know they will ship it to the UK, Dan Bristow on here has used some perhaps he'll comment.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Just came across this. Cheers Andrew. Yes I had my frogs on the pacman food from japan. It seems really good from the limited experience I have had with it. From speaking to the japenese company nuance by email, they have kept and bred all there frogs on it for 10-15 years( from memory!) there poo's do seem a bit runnier,but apart from that they grow like mad on it,are very active on it and seem to love it. It does stink though!
I am now completely out of frogs, I do think if I ever get back into pacmans again I will not hesitate to buy some again and use it as the sole diet.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dan Bristow said:


> Just came across this. Cheers Andrew. Yes I had my frogs on the pacman food from japan. It seems really good from the limited experience I have had with it. From speaking to the japenese company nuance by email, they have kept and bred all there frogs on it for 10-15 years( from memory!) there poo's do seem a bit runnier,but apart from that they grow like mad on it,are very active on it and seem to love it. It does stink though!
> I am now completely out of frogs, I do think if I ever get back into pacmans again I will not hesitate to buy some again and use it as the sole diet.


HMMM... I've never kept horned frogs, but from my experience with a fairly wide selection of animals (frogs, toads, lizards, snakes, fish, parrots, canaries, rabbits, guineapigs, voles, rats, armadillos, cats, dogs etcetc) I'd be *very* dubious about using *anything* as the 'sole diet'.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> HMMM... I've never kept horned frogs, but from my experience with a fairly wide selection of animals (frogs, toads, lizards, snakes, fish, parrots, canaries, rabbits, guineapigs, voles, rats, armadillos, cats, dogs etcetc) I'd be *very* dubious about using *anything* as the 'sole diet'.


I see what your saying,but,if the product,as claimed,has everything needed to successfully keep,raise and breed horned frogs what's the problem using it solely? The frogs wont care as long as they get everything they need from it. I checked there site and they say they've used it to keep,breed and raise horned frogs from the tadpole stage using this food for the last ten years...surely says something? Also,being japenese I bet it's Ingredient quality is top notch


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

So far so good- but I've seen 'complete diets' advertised for everything from turtles to cats to iguanas to parrots to... In the long term, most of them weren't. IMO, variety is better- sure, use the available stuff, but vary it when you get the chance, to cover what might be missing.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Complete diets are possible take fish flake for instance.
The Aquatic Amphibian Pellets we supply were designed by a laboratory as a complete diet for the lab maintenance of Xenopus & Axolotls and are widely used as a sole diet for these species with many generations bred, reared and maintained on nothing but them (apart from the larval Axolotls that require livefood) and one of the insitutions that use these pellets held the longevity record for one of its Xenopus laevis.
So yes complete diets are sometimes possible but saying this I usually recomend a varied diet.
After reading more about this Japanese Pacman Diet I formulated a batch of my own to test out on a couple of the juveniles from my last batch, they've accepted it readily and it apears quite palatable but we'll wait and see how they develop compaired to their siblings.


----------

